# Slide out noise



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just a quick question here.

Should the gear make any noise at the end of travel? I have a few friends with slides and theirs just stop. Mine seems to work fine but at the end of travel it makes a loud clicking noise, like a gear is skipping or maybe some type of clutch is ratcheting.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Mine does not make that noise...it just stops


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

With mine I can hear the motor start to strain then I stop. However I do not hear anything like a clicking sound or the gears slipping. Was the rig level when the slide was out and then returned in? Just wondering if the slide is binding for some reason.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My slide had a clicking sound right from the being during the PDI. The dealer told me to listen for so I would know that the slide has been fully extended. My slide does not bind and I have not had issue with the slide. My slide stop making the noise after 10 or so extends. I called my dealer and told him that the noise has stopped and now it is just a strain. The dealer told me it was normal. I brought the TT in for minor work and had them take a look at it as well. All is well in slide out land.









I would call your dealer and have it dosumneted in case something goes wrong later. I don't think you are going to have any problems but for the effort it is worth piece of mind.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My dealer told me at the PDI that it was the normal indication that the slide was at the end of the travel. I will call to see if I can get it in writing.

Yes the rig has always been level and stabilized prior to extending either the sofa or bed slide.

Can anyone tell me if it is very tough to open up access to the slide mechanism for inspection? My dealer is 140 miles away and I want to be sure that there is a problem before I go that far for him to say it is all okay.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine always clicks when it reaches fully open too. I hold in the button until I hear it clicking so I know the gasket is fully squashed in.

I was told the clicking was normal as well, and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Ditto, dealer said clicking indicates slide is fully out. Mine has always done it.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, we just picked up our new fifth last week, our slide clicks too. I undertand it to be normal. When it clicks we know it is fully out.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

I believe it is the clutch on the motor for the slide that makes that noise. It is normal, and it does tell you when the slide is fully extended or retracted.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ours does not click. At least I haven't given it the opportunity. When I see the slide flaten out against the trailer and hear the engine start to slow from the load I stop it. There are alot of folks who in the past blew fuses by holding the button too long, so I don't let it get too stressed.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Andy,

My dealer told me that the clicking sound was my indication that it is fully extended/retrieved. He also stated that once you hear the sound to stop immediately.

I want to believe him, however these are the same folks that told me my Tundra could tow the 28RSS w/o problems. But we won't open that wound!!!!

I would do as California Jim stated, when you hear the motor start to slow prepare to stop and as soon as that first "click" happens, stop there. Same on the retrieve.

Jason


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Mine clicks sometimes and other times it doesn't. I think it depends on if I have it plugged up to shore power or not.

Have any of you ever lubed the slide out track or gears? If so what did you use?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I lube mine with something called RV Slide Lubricant (wonder what marketing genious dreamed up that name







). Bought it at Camping World. It's also supposed to protect the metal as well. I spray it on my stabilizer jacks too.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

shy I think my manual says to NOT lube the slide.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

You should lube both the slide out mechanism and the gaskets. The slide out lube is a dry lubricate so dirt, etc. does not accumulate.


----------

